# Camping on the San Bernard River



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking online, I only see one campground listed for the San Bernard River (San Bernard River RV Park). Has anyone ever stayed there or know of another park near the river?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Lazy G? http://lazygrv.com.p9.hostingprod.com/home

I remember this from the innerwebs.. Never been.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I know its not on the river but thought I would let you know. Love this place.
http://www.sargentshoresrv.com/


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

